# Questions



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

I have a few questions...

Is the razr global?
How Do you like it?
Pro's and Cons?
Should i trade in my d3 for it?
Battery Life?
Thanks In advance...


----------



## theshadles (Jun 29, 2011)

1) Don't know!?
2) Love it way fast, sexy build, great screen!
3) Fit anywhere thin, light as a feather, dual core 1.2Ghz, awesome screen, as for cons no development currently but rooted oh and locked bootloader (if that's a big deal to you)
4) Bro thats an answer I can't give. It's all you man!
5) Useing juice defender and rooted I get about 10- 12 hrs. with 15% left after moderate to heavy use. Seems better that my Tbolt (like that's hard LOL)


----------



## Tumbleweed65 (Aug 13, 2011)

I have a few questions...

Is the razr global? Yes
How Do you like it? Love it
Pro's and Cons? Very strong antenna compared to tbolt
Should i trade in my d3 for it? 
Battery Life? Just got it today 
Thanks In advance...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------

